# Socks, Socks, Socks



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, love the colors and patterns in all three pairs.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Just Beautiful Naneast. I love the patterns you have used. 

I haven't tried socks yet, I will one day.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I bow to you!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic. Wish my socks looked half that good.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

You could easily sell these socks! Admirable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful, just love the colours and patterns.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Lady, you are an excellent sock knitter they are gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

All fab!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely socks!!


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

BRAVO!! Those are beautiful! Your stitching is just perfect =]


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG are they ever beautiful. I signed up for a sock class on Craftsy today because all of their classes were $25 instead of $59. I signed up for Donna Druchunas
Knit Sock Workshop
with Donna Druchunas
Author of 6 books, including Arctic Lace 

There was a Toes up and Cuffs down class but I took the main one. Hopefully she'll teach the toe up.


----------



## gail's angel (Apr 12, 2012)

Nanest..... r socks are awesome..... I only do 1 sock @ a time with 4 needles.... the old way... 

The lady who owns the yarn shop where I go for my knitting products is always asking me to do 2 @ a time....

I will have to try it sometime....


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

OH, darlin' you are definetly an over-achiever. Those are just gorgeous. I especially like the first pair.

knittykitty


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am ooohing and ahhhhing over your stunning socks. They are all beautiful! I haven't tried to knit socks yet. I love your socks!! ;0)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Some of the prettiest socks I've seen.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

The socks are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

You are so talented-these socks are all gorgeous and done with precision! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Your work in beautiful. I haven't knitted socks in years and used 4 dpn 'cause that's just the way it was done. Living in Florida means hardly ever having to wear socks, if you're retired. I may have to learn sock knitting all over again since there are so many ways to do them both at the same time. Bet these would sell well in boutiques.


----------



## Grandma in Sweden (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic socks! Nice colours and patterns!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely work, envy envy!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Stunning socks, love those colours and the pattern, WOW and WOW!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! they are all great!! nice job!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW!!! Beautiful colors and the socks look so awesome too!!! You make it look soooooo easy..... :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are all beautifully made.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Love them...beautiful pattern, yarn and beautiful work


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Beautiful. Beautiful work!! Looks like very intrique work.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Lovely job, have bought the 2 at a time book, feel more encouraged to try it after seeing yours, thanks!


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

Those are very beautiful. I tried socks and didn't like it. You have inspired me to give it another try. Thanks


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Oh so very beautiful!!!!! I too knit one pair after the other and have for years. Have many pair always ready for giving as "thank yous" or "keep your feet warm gifts" or plain ole just because. These patterns are lovely and could you tell me where they are found and what yarn you are using, and needle size.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful socks and so well done


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

If I could do what you do, I would be soooooooo very happy!! This is beyond wonderful! Thank you for sharing!!! W.O.W.

Nancy


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

WANT WANT WANT!
When I see great work like this I really despair - will I ever be able to knit like this?
No, I'm afraid not, but do keep posting because they are ssooo gorgeous!!


----------



## 30281 (Aug 2, 2011)

Your socks are just beautiful ---you should be very proud of them ---great job


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice socks and all so different. I need to start another pair. I like to have a pair going. Love your patterns.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yours are so nice, they really make me want to try knitting socks. But it looks so difficult, especially the heel part. Where can I find information on Judy's magic cast-on.


Naneast said:


> I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful yarns and designs. I've knitted many, many pairs of the basic Yankee Knitter Designs socks but have never challenged myself to try patterns of the caliber you work with!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that's some serious sock knitting. Beautiful socks. Patricia


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I really love your socks. I've only knitted a few fairly simple pairs over the years but always enjoyed doing them. I suffer with cold feet even in summer and hand knitted socks are so snuggly I really should apply myself and knit some.


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

Simply gorgeous. I just started knitting socks on two circular needles..... But just basic. I found it much easier than with five needles.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful socks,what else can anyone say.I make socks one at a time with 4 or5needles,what ever it calls for. I would like to try toes up 2at a time with the magic needles, is this what you used. Thank you. Gorgeous work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. Can absolutely see your love of doing them


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have made around 40 pairs of socks with the same pattern cuff down I am scared to do the Toe up ,I also use the two at a time on one circular,or DPN'S


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

love your work ,BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I too am addicted to socks, for my toe up I like the Turkish cast on and I'm still trying to find a heel I like with the toe up any suggestions or ones you prefer?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

gorgeous, truly gorgeous. I can just barely get a peek at the bind off. How do you bind off to be sure it is elastic enough? I did one over three times and it is still too tight over my heel arch.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh the socks are beautiful!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing the photos of your sock adiction projects. I'm a top down one at a time heel flap sock knitter. Most challenging were the Double helix heel in Cascade elastic cotton. Know I did at least 4 of those heels...maybe 6. Enoughaready! Keep knitting and keep sharing, please. Joan 8060


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

wow i wish you were sending them to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous socks!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

If any of you ever have so many socks you want to find them a good home please do the following. PICK ME! PICK ME!  I wear socks all the time even when I was in the Bahamas at night it does get cold there. Those are beautiful. One day I would like to beable to make socks as nice as these.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Masterpieces!!! This is my year to try socks...I keep saying.
Yours are to die for!!! (pardon the preposition at the end of the sentence...but they are gorgeous!!!!!!). You'd need see-through shoes to do them justice; seems a shame to put these into shoes! Thanks for sharing. I am in awe!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just so beautiful,love the patterns,never done the toe up,but I will check it out!Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

do your feet know how very lucky they are... very nice work....but I'm old school cuff down....however just yesterday I did a turkish cast on for my first pair of tow ups...so I may have to eat my words....


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

What beautiful socks. Where did youngest the patterns? I have knitted one pair socks for DH but want to do,some for me.


----------



## kaduea (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW!! I'm a sock knitter at heart and just recently entertained the idea of knitting garments. I must say that your sock photos inspired me to run get my project bag. It has my latest sock project in it so I had to knit a few rows in celebration of you, a very talented fellow sock knitter! Bravo! I would be interested in getting information about the yarn you used for each one.


----------



## GaleM (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! Great socks and inspiring. I'm going to put a pair on needles today!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

I am in the learning stages of toe up, two at a time....I love all your patterned socks , can't wait to try those type...are your patterns from a a book? I have started with Cat Bordhi s Footprint book. Have done about four pair and am ready to try lace type. :thumbup:


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

Naneast these socks are just so beautiful!!!! I love the patterns. I have always wanted to knit socks but the closest i've got to it was to knit booties for babies. :thumbup:


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful socks!!!!!! Your work is so neat - and - thanks for sharing.


----------



## harriet sue (Dec 21, 2011)

Your socks are gorgeous and although I am resigned to knowing that mine would never look so professional, the one thing I envy the most is your enjoyment! I started socks with the double pointed needles first. I was so frustrated!! Then, at a knitting shop, I tried the 2 circular needles. I failed more miserably with that!!! My most recent failure is the magic loop. But if you like that, I will try that again. I have lots of sock yarn so I will hope that I can enjoy it as much as you do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your socks are amazing!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Excellent job on the socks!!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

You sure put a lot into them. Beautiful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow those are beautiful... your love of socks really shows...


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonderful socks! I googled the Bouquet Socks to find the pattern and must say I like yours much better than the ones displayed with the pattern; lovely colors and better stitch definition.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Would you like to adopt me? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG! You can knit about anything! Really great, creative and meticulous work! You are so competent, creative, and skilled! You should be so proud!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Your socks are gorgeous. What beautiful patterns and your finished product is magnificent.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

love the patterns. Absolutely awesome. Great work.


----------



## 6grands (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! I am envious. I too love socks but just haven't got the hang of it totally yet. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful socks--the patterns are great!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

....I bow to you - OH MASTER OF SOCKS!!!!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful socks! Almost hate to put shoes over them and hide them!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

What I know for sure: LOVE makes the BEST! When we do things out of love and enjoyment, from the HEART, the results are amazing! You are a master of socks! My hat goes off to you! Thank you for posting! You inspire us all! <3


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful socks!! Love the colors and the patterns. You are definitely an expert. Such an inspiration! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

They are beautiful!  Am especially fond of the colors on those labelled 'Laurel.' Your work is exquisite :-D


----------



## knitnsing (Apr 15, 2012)

You inspire me to get my socks out! They are wonderful and I imagine they feel yummy on your feet!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

When I saw your socks it reminded me what my daughter said yesterday. She said mom wouldn't it be wonderful if you would knit your children these beautiful socks for Christmas? She brought me three knitting magazines and saw all the beautiful socks and sweaters. So I might try though I have ever done socks with the help of KP it certainly is an option.
9a


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Especially loved the first pair!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very Impressive.

SEA


----------



## littlecanuck (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful - Love them all!!


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

You are truely a sock master! Your socks are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for the inspiration... they are all gorgeous! And weren't they more fun to knit than the Plain Janes??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

WOW! I'm still working up the courage to knit socks and I now have sock envy. Those look fabulous!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Bravo!!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Naneast said:


> I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


I love all of them, but especially the Laurel Sock!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All beautifully done!

And the upside is...the only cure for a sock addiction/ passion is..............but of course ...more socks lol

WTG!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

The socks are awesome. That is the one thing I want to try this next year.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!! amazing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I'm answering all questions that you guys posted here on KP. Thank you for your compliments and encouragments. I used the sock yarn and bought it from the yarn shop or on line from KnitPick etc. using colors that appealed to me. I like using the technique called " toe up 2 at a time" with Judy's magic cast on and one 40" circular needle size 1, 2,or 3. I did try using 2 circular needles with this technique but preferred using one long circular 40" needle. The patterns are from the book called "Toe-Up Socks for Every Body" by Wendy D. Johnson. I also have her other book called " Socks From the Toe Up" and many more books from different authors. Judy's magic cast on is in the Johnson book but you can search for the technique on YouTube. There is a new book called "Cast On, Bind Off" by Leslie Ann Bestor which you can order from Amazon. The book will be released in July or August when I also pre-ordered it. My sock photos didn't show the cuff. Sorry about that. Most of them use the rib pattern K2,P2 or K1,P1 and bind off loosely. You also can find the stretchy bind off technique at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf8cYdjTRI> I hope this is the right website. Nan


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Have Amber/Rust/Citrine colored socks is why I started knitting. I'm on pair #4 and am getting better, less mistakes. I bought a book called Socks a la Carte, so may try a different pattern sometime soon. 
Your socks are amazing, I don't feel up to your gorgeous patterns but I wanted to ask you what kind and color is the yarn in the Bouquet Socks? I just love it. 
Hope you will see this. Thanks


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

these are beautiful.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Love your Avitar. I have my grey and white cat sitting on my computer table right now. Looks very similar to yours, Kittums always sits with me and purrs for attention.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Your socks are beautiful! I agree they are addictive. I did five pair last year and my sweet DIL gave me some very nice sock yarn that is itching to get on my needles!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Stunning! I am not jealous, but something similar! ha, ha! They are beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Naneast your Socks are Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful colors and beartiful work... I am also a sock knitter but I always admire others works....


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonderful, stunning socks!!! I have finished my first pair and really enjoy it. Did the top down, magic loop.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

MaineSqueeze said:


> Have Amber/Rust/Citrine colored socks is why I started knitting. I'm on pair #4 and am getting better, less mistakes. I bought a book called Socks a la Carte, so may try a different pattern sometime soon.
> Your socks are amazing, I don't feel up to your gorgeous patterns but I wanted to ask you what kind and color is the yarn in the Bouquet Socks? I just love it.
> Hope you will see this. Thanks


Hi MaineSqueeze, For the Bouquet Socks I used Paton's Kroy socks yarn 75% washable wool, 25% nylon, 50 gm/1.75 oz, 166 yards/ballx2. I can't tell you the name of the color because I lost the lable that came with it.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Your socks are a work of art -- I am so envious! I have recently learned to knit socks and am knitting my 3rd pair (still learning). Tried two at a time -- YIKES what a mess I made, so I'm back to one at a time for now. You have inspired me to try some more interesting patterns on my next pair instead of just k2p2 ribbing.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks NanEast!
I'm sure I can find some now I know the brand.

I'll be in NYC on June 8th! I'm going with my hubby to his elementary school reunion! I'll wave and think of you, while I'm knitting, and he's talking to his OLD friends! He'll be 62 this June.

Thanks!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you share your patterns???


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

My goodness! What beautiful socks!!!!! I want to learn to make them so badly, I'm just worried about the heels. I want to get to your level one day! You've inspired me to try! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! Those are amazing. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

I love knitting socks. Yours are aweaome. What pattern did use for the first pair and what was the yarn? I have some sock yarn just itching to be used. Kathy B


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, I wish I could make socks like this. these are great!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful socks!! You inspired me. Thank you for showing your work!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Naneast said:


> I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


Beautiful sock you knitted. I hope to learn one day about knitting with needles on making socks. Now i am using the AKB sock loom and learning that way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

They are all wonderful!


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucky individuals that receive a pair of your beautiful socks. 
your socks are outstanding , what a gifted knitter, I look forward to seeing more of your socks


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my! I bow to you undisputed sock genius! I could only imagine doing anything as lovely as these socks! Wow. Just fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

humdinger said:


> Do you share your patterns???


I'm happy to share the pattern. I got it from a book called "Toe-Up For Every Body" by Wendy D. Johnson.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

KBEDRN said:


> I love knitting socks. Yours are aweaome. What pattern did use for the first pair and what was the yarn? I have some sock yarn just itching to be used. Kathy B


Thanks, the pattern is called "Bouquet Socks" from a book by Wendy D. Johnson "Toe-Up Socks For Every Body". I used the Patons Kloy Socks yarn 75% washable wool, 25% nylon, 50 gm/1.75 oz, 166 yards/ball x2. Good luck.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you Naneast!!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are all so lovely.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Great socks! I am just now trying to learn Judy's Magic Cast On and toe up two at a time socks. Must go to You Tube and watch that cast on. Wish me luck. I would love it if I could make beautiful socks like yours.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, great job on those socks! pretty colors.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Love them but I am a cuff down addict.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

very pretty socks have not tried any cables yet love the colors


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! I too am addicted to sock knitting. I like to do the patterned socks as well. My girls like the looks they get when they cross their legs and the tops of the socks show from under their slacks. They get comments about the colors, patterns, or those look really warm or comfy. An elderly gent told my gdaughter, some one must really love you. Keep knitting and posting your works of art.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

All of your socks are OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! Love the Bouquet socks - fantastic yarn and fantastic patterns!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the sock addiction club! These are beautiful.I like both those methods. Once you start knitting socks you can't stop. Carlyta :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Those are lovely. I want to try socks toe up. I am working up the nerve.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm impressed. These socks are lovely.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW, love them. I still need to learn the "two" skill. Thanks for sharing.

Ramona


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I am so impressed! I do knit socks, but nothing that fancy. You do a great job!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful socks! Love the colors and designs. Fantastic work.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are wonderful sock's, I can only knit the plain sock, but one day......................


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I for one am VERY impressed. Haven't tackled socks yet, but have made note of the method you used so I can start with a recommendation. Nice work ... fascinating color & pattern choices.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandi Lee said:


> Well I for one am VERY impressed. Haven't tackled socks yet, but have made note of the method you used so I can start with a recommendation. Nice work ... fascinating color & pattern choices.


we should put our two cat's together, both relax weird.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Such beautiful socks!!! Great color choices, pattern and technique on ALL four!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Urith said:


> Sandi Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Well I for one am VERY impressed. Haven't tackled socks yet, but have made note of the method you used so I can start with a recommendation. Nice work ... fascinating color & pattern choices.
> ...


You should, was thinking the same thing. Cats are certainly original.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!! Absolutely fantastic!! Thanks for sharing the photos of your wonderful socks. Gorgous, colorful,lovely designs. Beautiful!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have posted the link to the pattern for those socks in the kp pattern section


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

I love your socks, I am scared to try them. What is Judy's cast on all about? I have never heard of it.
Joyce.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great socks!!Love them all!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

knittykitty said:


> I have posted the link to the pattern for those socks in the kp pattern section


I cannot figure out how to get to the kp pattern section from here, or Home. Can someone tell me in simple words? LOL


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm overwhelmed. Each pair is prettier than the one before. Talent and style.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I love your sock colours and sock patterns. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I'm going to have to get into socks again. I've knit a couple of pair, but didn't keep them for myself. Time for me to do some for me, I think. You've inspired me.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

These are absolutely wonderful...expert workmanship. I know I can't come close. I don't think I have to courage to try socks. Thank you for our sharing.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Works of art as far as I am concerned. One day I would love to try socks. Thank you for information on your preferred methods.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

butterweed said:


> OMG are they ever beautiful. I signed up for a sock class on Craftsy today because all of their classes were $25 instead of $59. I signed up for Donna Druchunas
> Knit Sock Workshop
> with Donna Druchunas
> Author of 6 books, including Arctic Lace
> ...


Hey Butterweed! I signed up for the Craftsy sock classes too! I got both the 'cuff down' and the 'toe up' classes. I haven't started yet as I have some urgent WIPs that I must get done first. Hoping to get started on Craftsy course next week. Maybe we can PM each other to report our progress on sock knitting!! Terri (ssk1953)


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful...All!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

It's hard to add anything else to the accolades you have already received and so richly deserve, but I will say that those are the most beautiful socks I've ever seen. Are you a machine, because they are amazingly perfect!!!!!????


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Really pretty socks, lovely work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> I have posted the link to the pattern for those socks in the kp pattern section


Dear Knittykitty, Can you post the link to the pattern for those socks in the KP Forum-pictures where it will be accessible? Thanks, Nan


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've only made 1 pair of socks but not as beautiful as yours. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

You do such a beautiful job I can see why you enjoy knitting socks so much!! Love all of them!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm addicted to socks but haven't done any fancy stitching; just stockinette and ribbing. Socks like these will be my next milestone.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! They are all very beautiful!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW!
Love the fact that they are all 'flowers'!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These are gorgeous sox! I wouldn't wear them with shoes, either - but no, that would wear them out. Truly terrific.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful work... keep it up.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great work! I keep 'wanting' to get back into knitting socks - even purchased the book for Judy's 2 at a time socks several months ago - yours inspire me to get started :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. Those are some of the nicest socks I've seen. I LOVE the colorway in the first pair especially. They are all works of art.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Naneast said:


> I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


Also my favorite...but yours are so much prettier!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

These are all wonderful! My toe up socks never look like this but use short row heels. I want to find your pattern that looks like my cuff down socks with heel flaps. 

I would love to know what yarn you used on the topmost pair, just love the gradation of color, and the colors too!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

joycevv said:


> These are all wonderful! My toe up socks never look like this but use short row heels. I want to find your pattern that looks like my cuff down socks with heel flaps.
> 
> I would love to know what yarn you used on the topmost pair, just love the gradation of color, and the colors too!


I also used the short row to turn the heel and heel flap for all of my socks in the photos. For the first pair in the photo I used Patons Kloy Socks yarn which is 75% washable wool and 25% nylon. I don't remember the color. Sometimes I used a cuff down pattern to knit toe up socks. I have to choose the pattern so that it does not matter whether up side down or right side up. I'll post that pair of socks here for you to see. Nan


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Love everyone of them!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Your socks are beautiful. I hope I can knit socks as good as you one day.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Your socks are just wonderful.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Your socks are just wonderful. One of these days I will try fancy socks. I am on my 5th pair. Just plain ones. I have the sensitive feet and the fancy would hurt me. I am actually doing something for myself as I needed socks. Of course, 2 pair are a bit big, so they go to husband. He wouldn't like fancy ones at all. I gave him the striped ones and he didn't seem to mind. I started a pair 47 years ago for him and one fit and the other was about 2 inches too big, so never did another one till this year. I am doing the 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop, 40 inch needle. I want the socks to be the same and am not going to take any chances! I am making the afterthought heel as I will need one on one instruction to do any other kind. Again, wonderful, lovely, fantastic, socks.


----------



## 03ngriff (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh these are lovely!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

joelbears said:


> Your socks are just wonderful. One of these days I will try fancy socks. I am on my 5th pair. Just plain ones. I have the sensitive feet and the fancy would hurt me. I am actually doing something for myself as I needed socks. Of course, 2 pair are a bit big, so they go to husband. He wouldn't like fancy ones at all. I gave him the striped ones and he didn't seem to mind. I started a pair 47 years ago for him and one fit and the other was about 2 inches too big, so never did another one till this year. I am doing the 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop, 40 inch needle. I want the socks to be the same and am not going to take any chances! I am making the afterthought heel as I will need one on one instruction to do any other kind. Again, wonderful, lovely, fantastic, socks.


Hi Joelbear, With the method you're using you can try it on while your knitting is in progress. It'll fit you perfectly. Enjoy knitting. :lol:


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Something i've never tried is socks, am scared of using more than 2 needles at a time! xx


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

tinam said:


> Those are beautiful. Something i've never tried is socks, am scared of using more than 2 needles at a time! xx


tinam, I used one 40" circular needle to knit those socks. Here is the site called "Learn to Knit Magic Loop Socks". <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXLOG1L8LM>


----------



## Emma Hodges (Dec 27, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns. They are wonderful.

Emma Hodges


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Naneast said:


> joelbears said:
> 
> 
> > Your socks are just wonderful. One of these days I will try fancy socks. I am on my 5th pair. Just plain ones. I have the sensitive feet and the fancy would hurt me. I am actually doing something for myself as I needed socks. Of course, 2 pair are a bit big, so they go to husband. He wouldn't like fancy ones at all. I gave him the striped ones and he didn't seem to mind. I started a pair 47 years ago for him and one fit and the other was about 2 inches too big, so never did another one till this year. I am doing the 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop, 40 inch needle. I want the socks to be the same and am not going to take any chances! I am making the afterthought heel as I will need one on one instruction to do any other kind. Again, wonderful, lovely, fantastic, socks.
> ...


Jolene, With my last response I meant to enclose the photos of simple socks that I made for my husband but I hit the send button too fast. Here are the photos.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Naneast, they are lovely. Wonder if my DH would like those?


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Fantastic love all those socks. 
Happy knitting


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

DH just came home and I showed him the socks, he said he would like them.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful socks and the yarn is beautiful as well!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Emma Hodges said:


> I would love to have the patterns. They are wonderful.
> 
> Emma Hodges


The patterns come from Wendy D Johnson's book called "Toe-Up Socks for Every Body".


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

My word, these are beautiful


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Naneast - thank you for posting that link! I can see me having a go at these because it doesn't look as scary with a circular. xx


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Waterford Girl said:


> Fantastic love all those socks.
> Happy knitting


Thank you Waterford Girl. :lol:


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Your sox are beautiful Could you please tell me a pattern that you have used in order to get the heel so perfect I have knitted a pair of sox but still have trouble turning the heal Any help would be appreciated. M.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful colors and patterns!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

chaos said:


> Your sox are beautiful Could you please tell me a pattern that you have used in order to get the heel so perfect I have knitted a pair of sox but still have trouble turning the heal Any help would be appreciated. M.


I got the patterns from Wendy D Johnson's book called " Toe-Up For Every Body". If you scroll up to page 7 of this thread, you'll find my explanation for how I knitted socks. This is a link for knitting socks <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXLOG1L8LM> .


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice! They look professionally done. Love the colors you picked as well.
Remember saying last year I was going to try them. But want to do that this year. They are so pretty & have the perfect recipient for many. Want to get that book ordered and be ready when I have my to do list down a bit!


----------



## kaduea (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! So pretty and expertly knitted!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

they are very beautiful, you do an amazing job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Kadued , Christine4321, for your kind words...


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Any chance you can share any of these patterns. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

vgillies said:


> Any chance you can share any of these patterns. They are all gorgeous.


Thanks,vgllies, please scroll back to page 7 where I explained where the patterns came from. If you read those discussions you may find something helpful.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Naneast said:


> I'm addicted to knitting socks one after another. I tried all sorts of techniques on how to knit socks and concluded that I like to knit "toe up and two at a time" using Judy's magic cast-on. Here are a few of my socks.


Your socks are not only beautiful, they are so interesting to look at. Hope someday to be as accomplished as you in my sock knitting. Quite the inspiration.


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

They are wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Your socks are not only beautiful, they are so interesting to look at. Hope someday to be as accomplished as you in my sock knitting. Quite the inspiration.


Thanks, Katieknits for your lovely comment. There are more KP members starting to knit socks now. I'm looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Kakuti said:


> They are wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Kakuti for your kind comment.


----------



## AlaskanSourdough (Jan 27, 2018)

Your socks are very beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love your socks! What yarns are your favorite for sock knitting?


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

You are an inspiration to all of us Wanna Be Sock Knitters!!!! Fabulous socks, gorgeous yarn, and exceptional Knitting. Thanks for inspiring us to get on with Knitting Socks.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I adore all of your socks. Colors are so pretty. I think the ones in the top photo are my favorite color combo, but it's hard to choose.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous socks! Thanks for sharing.


----------

